# Westchester Count Rreptile Expo White PLains, N.Y. 4/20



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Westchester Count Rreptile Expo White PLains, N.Y. 4/20
Who`s going?


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wish I could! My rugby team is playing in the MARFU SemiFinals and Finals that weekend outside of Philly. One of these days...


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll be there with some of the locals, we need some plants from BJ but otherwise I'm running out of reasons to go  and of course to say hi to Aaron!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Well this will be the last time you`ll be coming to say Hi to me. I`m taking a hiatus after this one for a while.


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Sounds good, once you're gone I'm gone too! But do host another meeting so I can drive to Akron


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am planning on being there, supposedly is gonna be a really good show.


----------



## flyangler18 (Oct 26, 2007)

> but do host another meeting so I can drive to Akron


+1! Despite having communicated here on the board for some time, I've never had the pleasure of your company  A trip to your place would be well worth it, if only for the conversation, friend!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I am planning on having a meeting. Still have to finish up some trim, finish the chicken coop and wait for a few surprises to come in and get settled.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

i'll be there in the morning. Gotta pick up supplies, as well.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey Erick,
how is that female cobalt doing?


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

I will be there as well with Michael and Damian.

rob


----------



## Bill Finley (Sep 9, 2004)

I'll be there in the PM.

Bill F.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Im there like always


----------

